# THE haircut pictures



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

It will be 2 weeks tomorrow since Dakota's cut .... for those of you wondering from my last post on THE haircuts ...... Andrea, I wanted to take your wager, because Dakota was the first pup to get the chop, not Harley  

I'm still not loving it, but it is kind of growing on me, and I am SOOOOOO thankful I had it done before the move - they were in harnesses all day, and it was raining, had they still been in full coats it would have been an absolute disaster!!

[attachment=32707:Haircuts_i.jpg]

[attachment=32708:Harley_haircut_i.jpg]

playtime ...

[attachment=32709:H___D_play_i.jpg]

I had collars on them for the first few days, I needed to get to the council to register them and have their chip details changed to this address, so I was super paranoid they weren't 'protected'.

I thought I had more pictures, but this is the first chance I've had to look - I will take more in the coming days 

Thanks for looking


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Awwww I love their haircuts, they look so happy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:bysmilie: For some reason, I can't see the pictures - oh no, I think I'm gonna whine.... :smcry:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

How come some people sometimes can see pictures and others can't
In this case I can't ...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> :bysmilie: For some reason, I can't see the pictures - oh no, I think I'm gonna whine.... :smcry:[/B]



i can't see them either...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I've got all sorts of wacky things happening here ..... technology is NOT my friend today


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I was peeping a teary eye out from behind my kleenex and NOTHING - oh you were toying with me , they remain fully HAIRED  Sarah P.S or God doesn't want me seeing the snip fest in case I have a HEART ATTACK


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

what about now? I've re-uploaded ....

I have some SERIOUS computer issues & it's doing my head in!! :smpullhair:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I see now - they are still adorable - hair or hairless ..
Look how happy Harley is ??

Dakota is not too sure of here near nakedness .. lol


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

I think they look great with the new cuts, they look happy and well adjusted!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh i LOVE their cuts!! :wub: i was so pleased to see the beautiful 'kota still had her topknot... and harley looks simply gorgeous in a puppy cut!!!

i'm glad it's all working out. and i'm SO happy you FINALLY posted pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh they look cute! and it looks like you keft the "slow-growing" parts long so if you decide to let them grow out again it won't seem so like 'forever".
I pretty much did the same thing for Naddie... her topknot and ears take forever and ever to grow out.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's better :thumbsup: hummmm......well I'm thinking they look......GREAT!

Dakota looks so femine and Harley is very very handsome. I like it. Good job!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Nice haircut ( the sound of a stifled sob ) . Sarah


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

They look great! And look so happy! 

I just got Midis' hair cut for the first time today. I am not extremely thrilled with it, but I know that it will grow out. I"ll start another thread with before & after pics. I sort of still grieving and he keeps checking himself out. I don't know. I'm still wondering if I did the right thing, but he really was getting in a mess, still in transition from puppy to adult coat, and the weather here hasn't been good for malt hair lately either. And, of course, I am the primary one to blame. Anyway....you do what you have to do.

Cyndi


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Nice haircut ( the sound of a stifled sob ) . Sarah[/B]


LOL it's ok Sarah, I KNOW you're fibbing  

Thanks everyone, I'm getting used to it - if nothing else, it's practical, and the pups are happy, so thats all that really matters.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think they look adorable :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I think they look adorable, Jac. Sounds like you did it at the perfect time, for the move. Which, by the way, I've been wondering - - how is your new place?? (Or did I miss a post?)


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh wow, Dakota really got a haircut. She looks adorable & so does Harley. :aktion033: I bet they love it too. So are you keeping the puppycuts?


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I love them!!! They both look fabulous!!!! 

Josie says: **whistles at Harley** Hey good lookin'!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

They look AWESOME sorry Sarah...Harley looks happy and comfy and adorable like a teddy bear..Dakota looks refined and girly with her top knot and long ears. I just love it :wub: :wub: GREAT looks for them both Jaqui!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

they are simply beautiful!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

They look SO happy and oh so adorable!!! :wub: I have been waiting for THE pictures for a while!! I am so happy you had some free time to post!!


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, they look very different. But, they look great.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Yippee!! Finally THE picture!! Guess I don't have to start up my protest thread that I was thinking of doing and using this guy after all! :smmadder: HeeHee Well, first of all *gasp*...they are A LOT shorter then I EVER thought you would go considering how difficult this decision was for you. But I think it a really wise choice with all that is going on. They definetly DON'T look like Harley and Dakota!!  But they look beautiful!!! :aktion033: Can you tell if they like it?? With Zoe, I could tell she LOVED it when I cut her shorter after keeping her longer the first time. But I could also tell when I had taken her to the groomer (and only I cut her anymore) who cut her as short as your babies, that she was terribly embarrased! LOL Funny how you can tell those sorts of things! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Yippee!! Finally THE picture!! Guess I don't have to start up my protest thread that I was thinking of doing and using this guy after all! :smmadder: HeeHee Well, first of all *gasp*...they are A LOT shorter then I EVER thought you would go considering how difficult this decision was for you. But I think it a really wise choice with all that is going on. They definetly DON'T look like Harley and Dakota!!  But they look beautiful!!! :aktion033: Can you tell if they like it?? With Zoe, I could tell she LOVED it when I cut her shorter after keeping her longer the first time. But I could also tell when I had taken her to the groomer (and only I cut her anymore) who cut her as short as your babies, that she was terribly embarrased! LOL Funny how you can tell those sorts of things! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Thanks everyone for your compliments.

Yes, Dakota is a LOT shorter than I wanted to go, she had some doozie matts - Angela did offer to get them out & scissor cut her (we love Angela!!) but I declined her offer & just turned away when she turned the clippers on!! It will grow - and already has grown in just 2 weeks. I always knew her coat was thick, but now, WOW - her coat is super thick, its amazing!! I am pretty sure they both LOVE the short hair - in fact, I'm quite certain Dakota is loving the fact it only takes me a couple of minutes to brush & comb her!!

I wont be keeping them this short, but I will see how we go as it grows. As we now live in a coastal town, our back yard is very sandy, and although there is grass, I have already found that they get quite wet & dirty in the morning dew .... winter could mean I will have to get up 20 minutes earlier so that I can let them out, then groom them afterwards before work! eeeks! .... we shall just wait & see about how long they end up.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i love the puppyhaircuts :wub: so adorable!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: Nice haircut ( the sound of a stifled sob ) . Sarah[/B]



Lol are you telling the truth Sarah? :w00t: 

Jacqui, I love it, they both look adorable. I didnt think they were going to be that short, well about Harleys length I thought maybe a bit longer. Harley looks so sweet, and Dakota is down right scrumtuous. I love that you kept he top knot and ears long, they are gorgeous.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love the new do's and I am guessing that by their happy faces they love it too. CUTE!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Jacqui I think they both look adorable :wub: :wub: 
Isn't it amazing how petite that little body is underneath all that hair, I think Dakota looks just like Koko in build with her hair cut  
Harley looks so handsome and I love his bangs (fringe) I am sure the both feel really comfy, especially in the summer time.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Aww Jac, I LOVE them short! 'Kota looks so dainty and feminine, and Harley looks so boyish! And they both look so happy! I know it's hard for *you* to get used to such drastic changes, but it does grow out so fast. I'm kinda hoping (don't tell Sarah!) that you decide to keep them short!
So glad to hear they both love the cuts, as well as the new digs! Can't wait to see pix of the new place, and of the angels at the beach!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Hair or no hair they will always be beautiful and handsome!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh wow I didn't recognize them at first! they just look beautiful, no matter if they have long or short hair. 
very, VERY cute :wub: :wub: 
they look like boy and girl now.

all the best for your and a good start in your new home!

reagrds
schnuppe*


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: Dakota is bald :smcry: :smcry: , I thought they were just getting trimmed into a puppy cut :shocked: .

I must say I do like Harleys cut, very practical, but honey I am not sure on Dakota's cut. I love how you have left her head long, that looks great, but I think her body is REALLY way to short for a beautiful Princess ( your not upset at me).

Honestly you have two beautiful :wub: babies no matter how their hair is cut :wub: , I just think Dakota is too short ( luv ya :biggrin: )

Dakota "COME", lol quickly baby girl, come to Aunty Bek :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> :smcry: :smcry: Dakota is bald :smcry: :smcry: , I thought they were just getting trimmed into a puppy cut :shocked: .
> 
> I must say I do like Harleys cut, very practical, but honey I am not sure on Dakota's cut. I love how you have left her head long, that looks great, but I think her body is REALLY way to short for a beautiful Princess ( your not upset at me).
> 
> ...


Oh Bek, of course I'm not upset at you!! I agree 100% - Dakota is WAY too short for my liking, but the options were to de-mat her, which would have taken HOURS, which Angela offered to do, but I didn't want to put her through all that, so I took the 'easy' option to just clip. I had to turn away, and nearly cried when I saw all her gorgeous hair on the floor ..... but I just keep telling myself that it will grow back - I reckon in about a month she will be a much better length.

How about some pictures of your darlings soon????


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

HEIDI I SAW THAT :smmadder: :smmadder: You know people keep saying puppy cut - in Melbourne a puppy cut means the fur is left a MEDIUM length all over the body , I have been thinking that the cuts on here should be christened PRISON CUTS ( cause they SHAVE prisoners ) . I SAY ALL THIS WITH LOVE , cause even looking like Chinese Cresteds THEY ARE STILL LOVELY . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: they look great............... :wub: 
I love it....how adorable :biggrin:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

They look awfully adorable 

Much more manageable, since you will be going to the beach a lot!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG The loook soooooo adorable and soooooo happy!!! I love them.! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=512883
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can understand not putting Dakota through the dematting ( I would have been very gentle :biggrin: ), I can't wait till it grows back, I personally think Dakato would look cute just a bit longer than Harleys cut ( what you think?),

As to getting some pics up, I will have to take some and do that for you.

xoxoxoxox


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=512890
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I agree, Dakota's coat will look much better when it's about 2 - 3 inches longer.

Where are your pictures???


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

awww i love the hairdos. I think they look great. Angela's great. I still take Eddie there. She's the best! Thanks for the telling me about her.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

They look beautiful!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: ok, did I miss it...why is Dakota's hair shorter than Harley's? Curious minds want to know...I hope they continue to enjoy!!! (edited--gotcha--Dakota had some mats. It'll grow back FAST, don't worry!)


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

They look fabulous for short cuts.

I really like the long hair left on her head and the jaunty style he has.

The nice thing about Maltese coats is that they are constantly growing. The bummer is the same.

LOL.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I think that no matter how long or short your babies hair is Jacqui, that they are both BEAUTIFUL!!

I love, love, love the long top knot on Dakota...it is so very feminine!! Harley is just as handsome as ever.

Marie & the Boys*


----------

